# Sign of things to come...



## GrauGeist (Aug 30, 2014)

Was looking for something else entirely and I came across this photo of a British AA crew that had perished at their station.

What we've seen in the way of WWII hardware and tactics were in their infancy during the "Great War".

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Aug 30, 2014)

What a sad photograph, all the more so with other soldiers loitering in the background with hands in pockets.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 30, 2014)




----------



## yulzari (Aug 30, 2014)

Checking the details of the picture. The troops in the background appear to be German. I suspect that this is a Canadian armoured lorry. The season is late autumn to late winter by the trees. No less sad for all that.




Another view captioned as an Autocar(Canada) in France. This is a bit strange as many details match (including the tree seen behind the lorry) yet others have been moved and the body on the ground has gone but the ones on the lorry bed have appeared. or the other way round.
Another view of an undamaged Aurocar (Canada) armoured lorry




Quote'Canadian troops head into battle near Amiens, France, in August 1918, supported by primitive armoured cars. Eight were built by the Autocar Co. of Ardmore, Penn., paid for with private money and used throughout the First World War.

The open-topped Autocars weren't true armoured cars, lacking full protection for the driver and machine-gunners - not even a driver's view slit. Crews suffered high casualty rates but provided much-needed mobile firepower, notably in helping stop the Germans' last-ditch offensive in 1918.

A surviving Autocar is on display at the Canadian War Museum in Ottawa, and the Autocar brand survives today as a maker of specialty vehicles such as garbage trucks.'

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 30, 2014)




----------



## mikewint (Aug 30, 2014)

Wars never change and death/bodies become common place. The morning after Phu Bai airfield


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 15, 2014)

Then came the age of Armor...


----------

